# Comet Goldfish tank size



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ive recently become a goldfish fanatic!They are like bettas except 10 times bigger lol. I have 2 fancys and in a 40 breeder and will upgrade to get more.

What would be the MINIMUM size for 2 comets there entire lives?I don't have a pond so a big tank will have to do.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

2 comets for their ENTIRE lives? Id say 50gal minimum, These fish are still supposed to get over 1ft long. (ideally a 4ft long 55gal tank *MINIMUM*!)
The general rule is 20Gallons per fish and that's double tail fancys, single tails like commons and comets need more room.
And remember you will need extra filtration, 10x the gallonage per hour.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Watermelons said:


> 2 comets for their ENTIRE lives? Id say 50gal minimum, These fish are still supposed to get over 1ft long. (ideally a 4ft long 55gal tank *MINIMUM*!)
> The general rule is 20Gallons per fish and that's double tail fancys, single tails like commons and comets need more room.
> And remember you will need extra filtration, 10x the gallonage per hour.


I was planning on getting a 75 gallon tank


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

2 comets=110 gallons [55g ea.]


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> 2 comets=110 gallons [55g ea.]


I asked on Kokos goldfish forum and they said a 75 gallon tank will do just fine. But if they do outgrow it I will upgrade probably.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Why are you asking on here again? Kokos is a specialty goldfish forum and honestly you will get much better goldfish specific answers on there.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

In my opinion, comets and Koi belong in a pond. LOL


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

comets can be 12"... possibly 16"+.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Watermelons said:


> Why are you asking on here again? Kokos is a specialty goldfish forum and honestly you will get much better goldfish specific answers on there.


I like to get different opinions.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

ao said:


> In my opinion, comets and Koi belong in a pond. LOL


yeah true lol hopefully I can make my own one day, I think ill just put 4 fancy goldfish in a 75.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

^Good Idea


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

yogosans14 said:


> I like to get different opinions.


And that's a good thing. 

I don't think Comets a suited for an aquarium. I think they would be better off in a pond.


----------

